
What the Repeal of Net Neutrality Means for Digital Marketing - interactually
http://www.interactually.com/repeal-net-neutrality-means-digital-marketing/
======
sharemywin
wouldn't you just host your site on shopify or something since they'll
probably pay the extortion fees. Hosting your own server is probably out, but
the cloud sites and/or CDNs will consolidate.

~~~
sharemywin
I not advocating against Net Neutrality, but commercial interest will adapt.
It's fringe innovation that will have the most issues. create new protocol,
but it doesn't have a lot of users so it gets blocked or charged more.

